# Hops From Ebay Delivery Estimates



## Charst (31/5/11)

Hi I purchased a pound of hops of Ebay seller hopsnstuff on the 3rd of may, the listing stated Delivery in 2 weeks. I messaged them after 16days asking for a tracking number so i can follow the item and got this response:

"Dear cherlie_burgers,

Charlie, please allow a little more time for Australia, we have many good customers there, and they all get used to the fact that strict AU customs are inspecting the product too long.
Oleg

- hopsnstuff"



Has any had experience buying form this seller and if so can they remember how long it took to deliver the Hops?
Starting to think they are not coming.

cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/5/11)

Charst said:


> Hi I purchased a pound of hops of Ebay seller hopsnstuff on the 3rd of may, the listing stated Delivery in 2 weeks. I messaged them after 16days asking for a tracking number so i can follow the item and got this response:
> 
> "Dear cherlie_burgers,
> 
> ...


Always takes me longer to clear East coast customs than it does on the West coast, probably due to more volume. Yours are really slow !
GB


----------



## pimpsqueak (31/5/11)

Charst said:


> Hi I purchased a pound of hops of Ebay seller hopsnstuff on the 3rd of may, the listing stated Delivery in 2 weeks. I messaged them after 16days asking for a tracking number so i can follow the item and got this response:
> 
> "Dear cherlie_burgers,
> 
> ...



Yep, I've ordered from them and it did take a while to get here. Around 3 weeks IIRC.
When I got the package it had been inspected by AQIS too, so had been held up there a bit I imagine.


----------



## ekul (31/5/11)

Thats weird, whenever i order from the US its usually here within a week. The last time it was like 8 days. Where's hopsnstuff based?


----------



## pimpsqueak (31/5/11)

While the seller is based in the US, the hops come from mother Russia..


----------



## ekul (31/5/11)

thats different then, i've bought stuff from russia before and its taken months to turn up
Never ordered hops from there though.



pimpsqueak said:


> While the seller is based in the US, the hops come from mother Russia..


----------



## Malted (31/5/11)

ekul said:


> thats different then, i've bought stuff from russia before and its taken months to turn up
> Never ordered hops from there though.


 :icon_offtopic: 
And if you order stuff from Hong Kong, sometimes they don't turn up at all even after the seller re-sends them with tracking numbers. 

+1 to what Pimpsqueak said about mother Russia because:
I bought some hops from Hopsnstuff (based in USA) but whilst the hops came from Poland they were stamped as being posted from Saint Petersburg, Russia. They make their money on the inflated postage not the 6-9cents for the item. The Amarillo hop pellets seem to be good quality though. Yes they took quite some time to arrive, but not months; just be patient.


----------



## pimpsqueak (31/5/11)

Malted said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> And if you order stuff from Hong Kong, sometimes they don't turn up at all even after the seller re-sends them with tracking numbers.
> 
> +1 to what Pimpsqueak said about mother Russia because:
> I bought some hops from Hopsnstuff (based in USA) but whilst the hops came from Poland they were stamped as being posted from Saint Petersburg, Russia. They make their money on the inflated postage not the 6-9cents for the item. The Amarillo hop pellets seem to be good quality though. Yes they took quite some time to arrive, but not months; just be patient.



Well that's some good news then... I still have an unopened pack of Amarillo and I was wondering how good they'd be. The Northern Brewer I got seemed to be fine, but I only used it for bittering so hard to tell if it was any good.


----------



## Malted (31/5/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Well that's some good news then... I still have an unopened pack of Amarillo and I was wondering how good they'd be. The Northern Brewer I got seemed to be fine, but I only used it for bittering so hard to tell if it was any good.




Actually come to think of it , I did an Amarillo (from hopsnstuff) + Cascade golden Ale which was meant to favour the Amarillo but their aroma was very mild so I upped the Cascade content because they smelt better. I am not sure how Amarillo should smell or taste as I have only used a 90g packet before and the memory is hazy.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/5/11)

Malted said:


> whilst the hops came from Poland they were stamped as being posted from Saint Petersburg, Russia. They make their money on the inflated postage not the 6-9cents for the item.



I bought a pound of super styrian and they too came stamped via Russia. Havnt used them yet but they were a good price at $0.01. It was around $20 after postage. They took almost 4 weeks to arrive.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (31/5/11)

Malted said:


> Actually come to think of it , I did an Amarillo (from hopsnstuff) + Cascade golden Ale which was meant to favour the Amarillo but their aroma was very mild so I upped the Cascade content because they smelt better. I am not sure how Amarillo should smell or taste as I have only used a 90g packet before and the memory is hazy.



Amarillo smells like cats piss. Much like simcoe but simcoe has a stronger cat piss smell more like a tomcat looking for a root cat piss.


----------



## felten (31/5/11)

Malted said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> And if you order stuff from Hong Kong, sometimes they don't turn up at all even after the seller re-sends them with tracking numbers.
> 
> +1 to what Pimpsqueak said about mother Russia because:
> I bought some hops from Hopsnstuff (based in USA) but whilst the hops came from Poland they were stamped as being posted from Saint Petersburg, Russia. They make their money on the inflated postage not the 6-9cents for the item. The Amarillo hop pellets seem to be good quality though. Yes they took quite some time to arrive, but not months; just be patient.


Amarillo from Russia? weird


----------



## Malted (31/5/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Amarillo smells like cats piss. Much like simcoe but simcoe has a stronger cat piss smell more like a tomcat looking for a root cat piss.




ROFLMAO you have such a sweet way with words! You obviously are in neither sales nor politics, because you tell the brutal truth (as you see it). The Amarillo hops i bought from hopsnstuff did not smell like cat's piss, actually they didn't smell much at all really.
Maybe that explains why when I have had a few of the golden ales I give swmbo 'the eye'? Oh maybe that is just me because it is Amarillo not Simcoe!


----------



## Malted (31/5/11)

felten said:


> Amarillo from Russia? weird



Nah from Poland but posted from Saint Petersburgh, Russia.

Edit: quite a big bloody distance apart! But probably still weird and a weird distribution network


----------



## felten (31/5/11)

Just that I thought Amarillo is a proprietary hop owned by 1 company and AFAIK it's only licensed to be grown at their farm in the US.


----------



## timryan (31/5/11)

is it worth buying from hopsnstuff? im think about amarillo tastes great in the JSGA.. Is this a dry hopping flavor or a boiled one?


----------



## Charst (31/5/11)

thanks for the goss gents i'll try to be patient, just gagging to get these hops to make a batch.


----------



## Ross (31/5/11)

felten said:


> Just that I thought Amarillo is a proprietary hop owned by 1 company and AFAIK it's only licensed to be grown at their farm in the US.




you are correct - all sounds very suss to me, especially after the aroma (or lack of) being reported.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Charst (1/6/11)

Didn't have to wait much longer, they arrived today!


----------



## ekul (1/6/11)

was the amarillo the 6.9% stuff? I found that stuff wasn't the greatest. Amarillo was my favourite hop last year, now i have two pounds of it sitting in my freezer that i've only used twice. They are now bittering hops.


----------



## chadjaja (1/6/11)

I bought some of the Amarillo and threw it out after making a DrS's Golden with it.


----------



## QldKev (1/6/11)

I got a few pounds of hops from hopsnstuff. Not getting anymore! :icon_vomit: 

QldKev


----------



## Malted (1/6/11)

felten said:


> Just that I thought Amarillo is a proprietary hop owned by 1 company and AFAIK it's only licensed to be grown at their farm in the US.





Ross said:


> you are correct - all sounds very suss to me, especially after the aroma (or lack of) being reported.
> 
> Cheers Ross





Charst said:


> Didn't have to wait much longer, they arrived today!



In that Case, very suss indeed! USA to Poland to Russia and then to me - and that is cheaper than if I buy from the USA?

Charst, let us know what you think of them. Do they smell like cat's piss? :lol: 
Mind you QldKev, Chadjaja and Ekul seem to think they're not much good.


----------



## argon (1/6/11)

I bought some Amarillo from hopsdirect a couple of months back and i've been left underwhelmed by their profile in relation to what i expected. Considering i'm not alone in this, hopefully what everyone got was indeed Amarillo. Quick search of some US forums and there is no reports in lack of quality in this year's harvest. Although there is some chat about shortages and problems with the harvest.



> Amarillo hops are privately grown only by Virgil Gamache Farms; the organization holds a trademark on the name "Amarillo."


----------



## pimpsqueak (1/6/11)

I'm all paranoid now 
Mine are marked 2009 crop. 10% AA
Might make up a small hop tea and see if the aroma is "cat-pissy" :icon_vomit:


----------



## argon (1/6/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> I'm all paranoid now
> Mine are marked 2009 crop. 10% AA
> Might make up a small hop tea and see if the aroma is "cat-pissy" :icon_vomit:



while the Amarillo i have is not what i expected... it's certainly not "cat-pissy". I find that it still has a quite pleasant aroma and flavour. I've even had some very positive comments from some well respected brewers/tasters/judges in respect to one of the beers that uses alot of it - 5g/L. I plan to enter a beer with alot of Amarillo in an upcoming comp... so we'll see what the comments are.


----------

